# Plow subs needed baltimore area



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money!Reply with phone number to [email protected]

Thanks

Dan


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Dan

Where in Bmore are these sites located and what is your trigger and hourly pay rate?

You can PM me...


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. We still have positions available. Please remember to leave a phone number when you reply.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

86CJ I sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

RGATES;1656314 said:


> Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money!Reply with phone number to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


 hi Dan what are your rates and what's the trigger at. Please let me know ASAP. Thank you Al. I have at least 2 pickups possibly more depending on size of storm. I'm near bel air


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

What are your rates ? Is it plows only or do you need sanders too ? What would I be plowing. Parking lots or streets ?


----------



## FGLandscape (Dec 19, 2010)

What parts of Baltimore?


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

yes, gota tell us rates, trigger, and location, location, location.
Details otherwise you just look like one of those craigslist adds that no one wants to answer.


----------



## FGLandscape (Dec 19, 2010)

Hunt Valley?


gasjr4wd;1672759 said:


> yes, gota tell us rates, trigger, and location, location, location.
> Details otherwise you just look like one of those craigslist adds that no one wants to answer.


----------

